# Does anyone have any experience with [site name deleted]?



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

[site name deleted]

looks like a great place for downloads, almost too good to be true. Does anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

The site appears to offer free downloads of copyrighted material, so I guess it depends on the legislation of one's country whether it's illegal or not.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

RobertJTh said:


> The site appears to offer free downloads of copyrighted material, so I guess it depends on the legislation of one's country whether it's illegal or not.


From what I can tell, the downloads aren't free. It's $20 a month to download what they have with certain file length limitations. But I've never had the courage to go further in depth over there.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Manxfeeder said:


> From what I can tell, the downloads aren't free. It's $20 a month to download what they have with certain file length limitations. *But I've never had the courage *to go further in depth over there.


The .me stands for "Montenegro" which in the Balkans - There's no address, no telephone number, no list of contacts, just a link for boxsetru using "Telegram" -

If you feel comfortable sending your credit card information to a complete stranger in the Balkans with no name, address or telephone number for a deal that you yourself think "sounds almost too good to be true" - go right ahead and let us know how that works out for you.

Here's the part that requires genuine courage - Ask Mrs. Manxfeeder to read the sentence above and ask her what she thinks you should do -


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Shaughnessy said:


> Here's the part that requires genuine courage - Ask Mrs. Manxfeeder to read the sentence above and ask her what she thinks you should do -


Ha! You're a wise man!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The internet is full of sites where one can download copyrighted materials for free or almost for free. If it is (almost) too good to be true, it is indeed too good to be true, illegal, and a potential scam operation. Let's not advertise that here at TC. I'm editing the site's name out of the post(s).


----------

